# FHD question, vga vs hdmi



## desai_amogh (Jul 15, 2016)

Guys, 

What i understand is hdmi will work on vga but will be analog and less quality than hdmi which is digital. Am I right? 

I am not a gamer. Recently ordered  a FHD display and will use it for normal work and watching movies sometimes. My mobo doesn't support hdmi and only has vga. Is the vga analog FHD going to be OK for this job? Will a gfx card be a must for me to use hdmi? Or vga will be fine for my low requirements?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2016)

Though hdmi will be a bit better but vga isn't too bad either. 
It's not like you can't live with vga on FHD. 
Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2016)

It will depend on display specifications to know what is the max resolution supported by VGA port.I doubt a recent FHD monitor will support 1080p over VGA,usually the limit is 1600*1200 on VGA port.If this is the case then you will never be using the full capability/feature of your monitor without getting a cheap graphics card.


----------



## Minion (Jul 16, 2016)

In simple terms VGA is worst of all if your motherboard have DVI port you can use that instead of HDMI.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 16, 2016)

Minion said:


> In simple terms VGA is worst of all if your motherboard have DVI port you can use that instead of HDMI.



My motherboard (MSI 760GM-P33) has a vga port and another port (like a male serial port)  which has DVI written over it. 

*asset.msi.com/resize/image/global/product/five_pictures4_20100401140147.jpg62405b38c58fe0f07fcef2367d8a9ba1/1024.png 

See here between VGA  and PS2 ports. Its not the usual DVI big port mostly used. What is it and how can i utilize it?

- - - Updated - - -



desai_amogh said:


> My motherboard (MSI 760GM-P33) has a vga port and another port (like a male serial port)  which has DVI written over it.
> 
> *asset.msi.com/resize/image/global/product/five_pictures4_20100401140147.jpg62405b38c58fe0f07fcef2367d8a9ba1/1024.png
> 
> See here between VGA  and PS2 ports. Its not the usual DVI big port mostly used. What is it and how can i utilize it?



WTF, sorry guys its a serial port and the false bezel on the motherboard reads DVI where the serial port is. How crazy. I thought I was just getting lucky with this ancient mobo :grin_NF:

Now suggest a cheapo gfx card please. The cheapest possible.


----------



## Minion (Jul 16, 2016)

This is cheapest i can find
*www.amazon.in/Asus-210-SL-TC1GD3-L...qid=1468671412&sr=8-12&keywords=graphics+card


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 16, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> It will depend on display specifications to know what is the max resolution supported by VGA port.I doubt a recent FHD monitor will support 1080p over VGA,usually the limit is 1600*1200 on VGA port.If this is the case then you will never be using the full capability/feature of your monitor without getting a cheap graphics card.


My motherboard, a crappy Frontech one supports Full HD on VGA. I use it for movies, regular office work as the CPU and integrated graphics are pre-historic.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 16, 2016)

Minion said:


> In simple terms VGA is worst of all if your motherboard have DVI port you can use that instead of HDMI.



Display arrived.  Its the same one you suggested Minion the LG 22MP58VQ-P.  Works out of the box, no drivers and at FHD resolution on VGA. below is the resolution setting.




Here's a picture of the monitor. 

*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16387&d=1468692000

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks everyone! And [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] for the monitor suggestion.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 17, 2016)

congratulations for your new purchase!
Just curious, what's all those devices on the right side of your computer?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Well it seems like recent monitors still provide 1080p over VGA port,good to know.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well it seems like recent monitors still provide 1080p over VGA port,good to know.


1080p is kind of standard now for monitors 20"+.
VGA works quiet good till 1080p but beyond that you will see series signal issues.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 17, 2016)

> The same VGA cable can be used with a variety of supported VGA resolutions, ranging from 640×350px @70 Hz (24 MHz of signal bandwidth) to 1280×1024px (SXGA) @85 Hz (160 MHz) and up to 2048×1536px (QXGA) @85 Hz (388 MHz). There are no standards defining the quality required for each resolution, but higher-quality cables typically contain coaxial wiring and insulation which make them thicker. A quality cable should not suffer from signal crosstalk which occurs when the signals in one wire induce unwanted currents in adjacent wires, ghosting which occurs when impedance mismatches cause signals to be reflected (note that ghosting with long cables may not be the fault of the cable but may instead be caused by equipment with incorrect termination or by use of passive splitters), and other signal degradation effects; shorter VGA cables are less likely to introduce significant degradation.



From Wikipedia - VGA connector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 17, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> congratulations for your new purchase!
> Just curious, what's all those devices on the right side of your computer?



Thanks!   I am an Amateur Radio operator (call sign: VU3DES). Amateur Radio aka Ham radio is a hobby in which one uses equipment like that to make two way contacts with fellow HAMs around the world Wireless (only through the radio transceivers and antennas).

Homebrewing (making such equipment at home) is another part of the hobby which I love and practice alot. Once licensed through your government you can use this commercial or homebrew radio transceivers to talk to or communicate using voice or digital modes accross the world with fellow HAMs. You can even make regular communication with satellites and ISS.

Check details of my activities here AmoghDesai.co and VU3DES - Callsign Lookup by QRZ.CO


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 17, 2016)

[MENTION=24845]desai_amogh[/MENTION] , Till now I was not aware of this thing like people actually do this. *Respect*.

PS : after looking so many handmade devices, and devices which can send and recieve signals from all over the world, I think you are secretly working for govt's secret agency.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 17, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=24845]desai_amogh[/MENTION] , Till now I was not aware of this thing like people actually do this. *Respect*.
> 
> PS : after looking so many handmade devices, and devices which can send and recieve signals from all over the world, I think you are secretly working for govt's secret agency.



ha ha no man.  Its a hobby and anyone can be a part of it.  Its very famous in other countries, but not as much in India.  Besides any person of age above 12 Years can be a HAM, there are hams who are architects, engineers, doctors, actors, kings, housewives, students, politicians,  and list goes on..  even Rajiv Gandhi and Amitabh Bachchan, Dhayanidhi Maran was/is a licensed HAM. Its a technical and adventurous hobby and yes it is purely a HOBBY only.  There are Hams in almost every city of India and we talk on the radio all the time just for fun or testing our home made radios or take part in radio contests, chat from the radio, send pictures, talk to ISS crew in space all through wireless.

This hobby is very much relevant to all on TDF.  I'm sure you'll find couple Ham Radio operators here too


----------

